# If you could have any car in the world......



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Audi R8.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Subaru Brumby










or

Proton Jumbuck


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I want to be an old lady in a Cadillac :lol: These start at around 83k so guess I won't be buying one any time soon.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have my dream car... Although I would have preffered a malloo, but I was a bit too poor! I don't have any pics of my actual car, but its the same as this, only with the original 15" alloys:











This is the Malloo, the HSV version of my ute... *drool*


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I want a Hummer.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

a brand new suburban... fully loaded w/ soft leather interior and those drop down tv screens....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would get a European car. Those things are unbreakable


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd want a Bentley... Or maybe a Rolls Royce. I'd sell them and buy a couple trucks. One his and one hers. :lol:


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I absolutely love my Prius. When they come up with a higher end car with as few emissions as my car, I will want that.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I want TWO -- the truck I have now but in 4WDand some options -- 98 GMC 6.5 Diesel extcab shortbox -- add 4WD, standard instead of auto, leather, heated seats and mirrors, sliding rear window, power everything, aftermarket sound system, hard tonneau cover easily removable and aftermarket rims. Then I want two trailers for it -- one for horses c/w living 1/4s and one for hauling stuff -- oh and a regular camper trailer too. 

OK, I guess I don't want TWO -- just ONE with add-ons!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Daily driver...mazda3 sport...no need for a picture...its basically a 4 door normal car...although I would get it in red with the spoiler option

just for fun...an old Mini









Towing rig...Land Rover Range Rover Sport pulling a Brenderup









Just for being to da*n sexy...the Lotus Exige Sport.









the "little sister" of this car is the Lotus Elise...which I named my daughter after


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I have two in mind (I am sure this question was asked before?)

1: Ferrari F430 F1









2: Audi Q7










Regards


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Some kind of "yankee car" would be showy.

Also sports car or a well refurbished '60's or '70's car could be nice.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

I want a 2007 GMC Topkick C4500 truck with all the fixings like in the Transformers movie (Ironhide package). Gawd this baby is gorgeous!!! I want it sooooo bad!!! But it is for sale in TN for $119,000:shock:.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OOoOoOoo... Can I change my answer???? :lol: I totally forgot how slick the Topkick was in that movie......And I didn't even THINK of classic cars.... One of my Favorites is the 1968 Yenko Camaro


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

This is a car I would glady go into debt for without batting an eyelid. I absolutely adore Evo's. They are smart, beautiful and I could drive one where I live on the roads around here because its a rally car. And their relativly inexpensive unlike my second fav, Ferrari California


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I've got the one I want. My Jeep Grand Cherokee 

Would like a bigger truck though... (I also have a truck)


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

or 








http://images.marketplaceadvisor.channeladvisor.com/hi/67/66933/f-1506inch.jpg


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

i would buy 3/4 ton Dodge 4 wheel drive quad cab with some of the works.


----------

